# i got it



## ken Sass (May 20, 2013)

i got 350 flat bench for 1 wooo hoooo yaywooo.. ok now back to work now to start repping the weight


----------



## gymrat827 (May 20, 2013)

nice work sir.  keep movin on up.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 20, 2013)

Good job ken.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 20, 2013)

You doing any sort or PL program?


----------



## DF (May 20, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 20, 2013)

damn right buddy..  dont stop there!


----------



## ken Sass (May 20, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> You doing any sort or PL program?


not really, i just bought the cube but will have to modify it to work for me. i am doing something like breaking my workout for a particular body part into 4 sections, heavy, reps, powerlifter pause, hi reps. so it takes about a month to work thru


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2013)

Nice job Ken!


----------



## don draco (May 21, 2013)

Awesome job Ken. Keep it up!


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 21, 2013)

thats an achievement.  on to the next one


----------



## DarksideSix (May 21, 2013)

light weight.


----------



## Jada (May 21, 2013)

congrats papa ken


----------



## bubbagump (May 21, 2013)

Nice job Ken!


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2013)

You the man Ken. Keep at it and maybe one day you can unrack 135 without it falling on you


----------



## mistah187 (May 21, 2013)

Nice lift! Next up 405!


----------



## ken Sass (May 21, 2013)

Georgia said:


> You the man Ken. Keep at it and maybe one day you can unrack 135 without it falling on you


you just be quite lol


----------



## whitelml (May 21, 2013)

Right on Ken....keep it up


----------



## Chainman (May 21, 2013)

Great job Ken!! Any one thing or combination that helped you get there?


----------



## Dtownry (May 21, 2013)

Hey brother that is awesome.  Now get your ass back to the gym and keep going!


----------



## Big Worm (May 21, 2013)

Not bad for a senior citizen.  A better bench than most the dip shits in your gym I bet.


----------



## 69nites (May 21, 2013)

Am I the only one who assumed HIV?


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 21, 2013)

Great job Ken!!


----------



## AlphaD (May 21, 2013)

Very Nice Ken!  Keep it brother !


----------



## TheLupinator (May 21, 2013)

How hard could it be when you got those short purple arms?.. good job brother!


----------

